

Who is starting a company and needs tech advice? - jacopotarantino

I&#x27;m interested in lending what knowledge and experience I have to non-technical or technical founders who need help getting set up with the right people, the right technologies and the right methods so they don&#x27;t have to recode the same website 4 times in their first year. Anybody interested or know a good place for me to find the founders I&#x27;m looking for?
======
rebekah-aimee
Have you checked HN's jobs section? You'd probably get more attention
responding to a thread there or maybe posting your own if that's in the rules.

If you pitch in with non-technical founders, be prepared to have them question
a lot of your recommendations and decisions. Do you have the patience for
that? Be sure to choose wisely... your advice probably won't turn around a
couple of clueless suits. You can't run a startup the same way you'd run a big
business, and anyone with that in mind isn't going to, on faith, listen to the
contrary advice of a hire.

In other words, don't do this as an act of charity for someone you think will
fail without you. You're investing your time, so spend wisely. Just a
reminder.

~~~
jacopotarantino
I appreciate the feedback a lot, thanks! I haven't checked the jobs section
yet but it's on my todo list now. I think I have the patience to defend a lot
of decisions. I'm looking more to trade advice for stock than just do it for
charity. I realize that for many startups that will eventually work out to
just charity though haha. Here's hoping I choose wisely :)

------
brudgers
What is the rate on the knowledge-and-experience loan and what is the term?

~~~
jacopotarantino
I'm open to negotiating :)

